# Will 922 continue to copy media to external drive when off?



## hevnbnd

Quick question. Just got a new 922 and am backing up all my recordings to a usb drive. If I hit power off on the remote will it continue copying the data over to the usb drive?


----------



## P Smith

did you try ? tell us how it works


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Honestly, the only way to know for sure is to try. I think it is supposed to... but when in standby the receiver could take an update or something while you are away and that definitely would interrupt the transfer (I've had it happen to me).

I think the safer way is to just move small batches of programs when you are watching other things and have the receiver on... that's how I do it, because I have had problems in the past with the transfer failing overnight and then I never know why it failed.


----------



## klang

Also, be aware that you are moving the content not copying.


----------



## JeffN9

I've turned my 922 off many times while it was still transferring something to one of my EHD's and the process continued just fine.


----------



## Jim5506

The process is a copy immediately followed by the deletion of the program from the internal drive after it is successfully copied to the EHD.

If the process is interrupted it will either revert to status before the "move" or it will complete (possible repeat) the process after the interruption is over.


----------



## MrC

I just transferred 750g worth in off mode.


----------

